# Multi-photo Frame



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm trying to find a frame for 12+ photos like this:

I want to hang a collage of my friends in my room but not many. Where can I find it? Saw it on Google.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Nevermind, found some but they cost too much to ship. I'll just buy locally in person somewhere.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like they have a standard size and frame which was then used to create the final product. you could probably make one yourself by getting the frames and using a good strong glue to create the shape you want. A little bit of care that the glue doesn't come to the front to show plus a method to hang on to the wall and it's done !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, if you don't want so many frames, why not mount some digital photo-frames on a piece of board, then you can have all your pals in a fairly small wall-space.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Werebo what do you mean?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They're (battery/mains-powered) picture-frames that can use SD-cards and/or USB-sticks to show your photos, Most have some sort of settings to create a 'slideshow' of the photos on the card/stick, or just display 'em at random - *Link*


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yeah i have a sony digital frame but i didnt understand what you meant by putting them on the board. I get it now, although thats not really what im going for. Thanks Anyhow.


----------



## scott411 (Sep 7, 2004)

do you have photoshop? its easy to set up your own and bring it to print shop for any size you want


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

That wouldn't be ideal because if I want to put new pictures I'd have to reprint.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Places like Target and Walmart have those multi photo frames. You can look to see what like local stores have.


----------

